# Chicken Surprise!



## David H (Jul 18, 2011)

A couple go for a meal at a Chinese restaurant and order the 'Chicken Surprise', 
The waiter brings the meal, served in a lidded cast iron pot.

Just as the wife is about to serve herself, the lid of the pot rises slightly
And she briefly sees two beady little eyes looking around before the lid slams back down.  

'Good grief, did you see that?' she asks her husband. 

He hadn't, so she asks him to look in the pot. 

He reaches for it and again the lid rises, and he sees two little eyes looking around before it slams down..
rather perturbed, he calls the waiter over, explains what is happening, and  demands an explanation.   

'Please sir,' says the waiter, 'what you order?'   

The husband replies, 'Chicken Surprise.' 

(You're going to love this *NOT*!)


'Ah! So sorry,' says the waiter, 
*.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
'I bring you 'Peeking' Duck!'*


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

David H said:


> A couple go for a meal at a Chinese restaurant and order the 'Chicken Surprise',
> The waiter brings the meal, served in a lidded cast iron pot.
> 
> Just as the wife is about to serve herself, the lid of the pot rises slightly
> ...



I really laughed at this one, LOVED IT  Sheena


----------



## gail1 (Jul 18, 2011)

that is scraping the bottom of the barrel


----------



## Paul (Jul 18, 2011)

The other day, a gentleman went to the Dentist's office to have a tooth pulled. 

The Dentist pulls out a freezing needle to give him a shot. 

"No way"! No needles! "I hate needles", the man said. 


The dentist starts to hook up the laughing gas and the man immediately objected.

"I can't do the gas thing either; the thought of having the gas mask on is suffocating me"! 


The Dentist then asks the gentleman if he has any objection to taking a pill.

"No objection", the man said. "I'm fine with pills".

The Dentist then returns and says, "Here's a Viagra tablet".

The gentleman, totally at a loss for words, said in amazement, "WOW"! 
"I didn't know Viagra worked as a pain killer"!

"It doesn't", said the Dentist, "but it will give you something to hold on to when I pull your tooth"


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

gail1 said:


> that is scraping the bottom of the barrel



I thought it was really good gail, but then again I have been told I have a werid sense of humour at times  Sheena x


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 18, 2011)

Just for you Paul, seeing as you live near there.
A student doctor was puzzled at the acronym NFS written on some patients notes during ward rounds at Bury St Edmunds hospital.
After some weeks she finally plucked up the courage to expose her ignorance and asked the consultant what NFS meant.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Ahh, my dear he said NFS means Normal For Suffolk.


----------

